# iTouch not appearing as a hard drive ?



## Vyper007

Hi All,

Forgive me if this isn't quite the right forum but I dont know if this is a Mac OSX issue or an iTouch issue.

Basically when I plug my iTouch into my mac running OSX 10.5 (Leopard) the itouch doesn't show as a hard disk, yet it appears fine in ITunes, and I can quite happily add/remove music,videos etc.

However I also have an IPod nano which when connected to exactly the same USB port shows up as a hard disk and I can see it/browse it under 'Finder' and also use the nano too under ITunes

I must stress the nano was bought by me and formatted using my Mac, the iTouch was a purchase I bought off a friend, but wasn't formatted on my mac, do you think this makes any difference to it showing up in Finder ?. Do I have to reformat the device on my mac to use it as a storage medium ?

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## sinclair_tm

ok, i do not have a ipod touch, so i do not know if it even has this feature, but when you plug it in, and it shows up in itunes, click on its icon in the source side to the left. you should get the info screen about the ipod, showing how much space is used and free, as well as what version of software its using, and things like that. well, just above the bar that shows how much space is used/free, there are some check boxes. there should be one that says something about using it as a drive. put a check next to that, and itunes will warn you about having to manually eject the ipod every time, click ok, and it will now show up on the desktop like a hard drive. just remember that you will have to click the eject button in itunes, or if itunes is closed, to drag the ipod's icon to the trash can before unplugging it from the mac and all is good.


----------



## Vyper007

After doing a little research it seems the iTouch and iPhone has this feature disabled, i.e. the ability to use it as a disk, aparently its believed to be becoming available in a later release so I've been told but I dont know if thats true or not. It seems I cant do what I'm trying to do on this version of the ITouch software. But thanks for your help anyway. And just incase you were wondering the check box your refering to to make it a disk under ITunes isn't there when you plug an ITouch in, seems Apple want us anticipating that feature with baited breath. Thanks anyway


----------



## sinclair_tm

learn something new every day. like i said, i knew the ipods had it, just not if the iphone or touch did. now i do.


----------



## reza.resident

I've bought an i-pod touch 16gb and when i plug it to the usb , it do not

display as a hard drive , and i cant use it as a storage device , 

my os system : win xp home sp2

by the way i cant even add movies to my ipod , it seems that my i-pod touch do not support the format , the video files are with .Dat format 

please help me .


----------



## sinclair_tm

again, the ipod touch does not show up as a hard drive. and the only way to add movies and music to it is with itunes. with the ipod plugged in, open itunes, and in the list on the left there you will find the ipod. click on it and in the main window you will see the ipod's info, with tabs at the top. click on the tab for movies/tv shows/music/podcasts/contacts/ect. and then adjust which things it puts on the ipod. so to add it to the ipod, it has to be in the itunes library. to add it to itunes, just drag it from your hard drive to the main itunes window and it will add it to the library. and itunes will only accept quicktime files, and i never have heard of a .dat file. the movie needs to be a quicktime file, which will end in either .mov or .m4v for the most common file types.


----------



## reza.resident

thanks siclair , But i had a little research and and find out that , whith a program named 
"touch copy " we can copy files to , i-pod touch , but i'v failed to find a proper download 
version of it , even the crack , so i'l keep trying ... 

Thank you again .


----------



## sinclair_tm

its here. it is a commercial software, so to use it properly, you will have to pay for it. and it's just to copy info from the itouch or to use it as a hard drive. it will not copy stuff to the itouch for you to play on the itouch, that is an itunes only deal.


----------



## alpha-delta220

i found it long time ago ...

step one: take a screen shot

hold the Sleep/Wake button on top of your iPod Touch/iPhone and then press the Home button and you get a nice screenshot!!

next, plug your itouch/iphone in you pc or mac (never tested it on mac)

you will see a autoplay screen (in windows)

click on open folder to view files

there you go, you have now a portable drive on your itouch/iphone


*no need to hack your itouch/iphone

p.s if someone have a mac, can you try it to see if it work


----------



## alpha-delta220

alpha-delta220 said:


> i found it long time ago ...
> 
> step one: take a screen shot
> 
> hold the Sleep/Wake button on top of your iPod Touch/iPhone and then press the Home button and you get a nice screenshot!!
> 
> next, plug your itouch/iphone in you pc or mac (never tested it on mac)
> 
> you will see a autoplay screen (in windows)
> 
> click on open folder to view files
> 
> there you go, you have now a portable drive on your itouch/iphone
> 
> 
> *no need to hack your itouch/iphone
> 
> p.s if someone have a mac, can you try it to see if it work


no longer work sorry ppl


----------



## sinclair_tm

Don't post in an old thread!!!!


----------

